# Hintergrundbild - Abstand von rechts definieren



## SilentWarrior (9. März 2005)

Guten Abend allerseits

Ich hab mal wieder ein CSS-Problem. Und zwar müsste ich beim Design einer Seite den Abstand des Hintergrundbildes von rechts definieren. Hab jetzt schon stundenlang gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Gibt's da irgendeine Möglichkeit? Vielleicht einen Workaround oder so? Ich bin ratlos.  

MfG

SilentWarrior


----------



## Maik (9. März 2005)

```
background-position: right; /* horizontal rechtsbündig */
```
Mehr Details >>> selfHTML  

greez, maik.l


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. März 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] *Abstand* des Hintergrundbildes von rechts [...]


Ich kenne sowohl SELFHTML als auch das Schlüsselwort right - das ist aber nicht das, was ich suche. right bedeutet: Kein Abstand von rechts. Ich will aber sowas wie "10 Pixel von rechts" oder "5 cm von rechts".


----------



## c2uk (9. März 2005)

Wieso baust Du die 10 Pixel nicht in das Hintergrundbild mit ein? 

Du könntest allerdings auch einen Div dahinter legen und dem die entsprechende Margin verpassen und diesem dann das Hintergrundbild so einbinden wie michael es vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## SilentWarrior (9. März 2005)

> Wieso baust Du die 10 Pixel nicht in das Hintergrundbild mit ein?


Könnte ich machen. Gegenfrage: Wieso gibt es dann überhaupt die Angaben für Abstand links/oben? Das könnte man da genausogut machen. Das ist zwar Symptombekämpfung, aber einen Grund, warum es keine Angabe für rechten/unteren Rand gibt und ob es dafür nicht vielleicht doch einen Workaround gibt, habe ich immer noch nicht.

Desweiteren ist es leider so, dass ich in meiner CSS-Datei mit ein paar ziemlich unschönen Tricks arbeiten muss, nur dass das mal schon in den gängigsten Browsern (Firefox, IE, Opera) gleich angezeigt wird. Also muss der Abstand rechts von Browser zu Browser unterschiedlich sein, und das lässt sich mit einem Bild leider nicht realisieren.





> Du könntest allerdings auch einen Div dahinter legen und dem die entsprechende Margin verpassen und diesem dann das Hintergrundbild so einbinden wie michael es vorgeschlagen hat.


Ja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren, ob es nicht doch irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt. Ein zusätzliches eigentlich überflüssiges div ist imo nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Gumbo (9. März 2005)

Bei der CSS-Eigenschaft background-position lassen sich nicht nur absolute Positionen, sondern auch prozentuale, absolute oder relative Längenangaben als Werte zuweisen.


----------

